# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  S. Petersburg: tandem learning (Italian-Russian or English)

## Manlio

Hi all,  
I`m Manlio, I`m graduated in Italy but now I live in Saint Petersburg. I`m looking for people who want learn Italian, so we can do tandem learning (the first hour Italian conversation, or grammar, etc, and the second hour Russian or English conversation). I would improve my English and learn Russian. 
My email is: manlio20@hotmail.com . 
Thank you and good luck!  
Manlio

----------


## Abreiter

Check your mailbox, Manlio.  ::

----------

